# K2 bikes... junk?



## Striper (Aug 1, 2012)

I saw the k2 shadow 9 is on sale for like 400 and I have a 20% off coupon for sports authority. Are these bikes the same junk as other dept store bikes? Only reason I ask is because I recognize the k2 name. I realize the components are crap but I was wondering if the frames have any redeeming qualities. Can't find any reviews online which can't be a good sign.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

When I worked at the Sports authority in the outdoor dept, I saw those and te columbia bikes come back ALL the time. Usually within a week or so with problems. Usually it was with how they were assembled... By the guy from the shoe dept. They are also heavy as hell.

And by the way I don't think that coupon will work on bikes. That have a lot of fine print.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

There is a sub forum here dedicated to that brand but the moderators have had it hidden since the end of May.

http://forums.mtbr.com/k2/

Go there and set the page to show threads from the beginning to get some idea what actual owners of the K2 bikes have to say about them.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I looked at them last month at SA. They caught my eye because I have an older K2 (07 apache). K2 went out of business, and I think the new merged company is totally different. Anyway, I wasn't impressed. Then again, you may not find anything much better for that price. Have you checked your local craigslist?

The old forum saw very little activity because they were out of business, and there is not really anything in common with the SA bikes. Check out noble-bikes.com to see current bikes from an old K2 designer.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

rlouder said:


> I looked at them last month at SA. They caught my eye because I have an older K2 (07 apache). K2 went out of business, and I think the new merged company is totally different. Anyway, I wasn't impressed. Then again, you may not find anything much better for that price.
> 
> The old forum saw very little activity because they were out of business, and there is not really anything in common with the SA bikes. Check out noble-bikes.com to see current bikes from an old K2 designer.


Here's the thing:
1) K2 was purchased by a global manufacturing management company...Jarden (Jarden Corporation - Home).

2) K2 had, in the past, attempted to lead the way with technology...they had a fork system that used piezoelectric sensors to regulate shock dampening, but no one thought it helped, so the idea got tossed.

3) As a result...yes, they lost quality and turned into "department store" bikes. Looking at K2's corporate website, I don't see a bike division...might be a "fake" with K2 painted on it...happens with those bikes. Do you really think Columbia, a clothing manufacturer, is welding bike frames?


----------

